# Would you be angry if someone hogged your horse without your permission?



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 June 2011)

As title really.

I don't want to share too much detail as don't want to identify the yard, but my horse is temporarily on working livery at an equestrian college; and whilst I said they could clip him, I sent him there with a full mane which I've spent the last six months growing out, and now its all gone!

I'm blimmin furious. So angry about it that I'm calm, if that makes sense. OK so I know it will grow again, but I didn't give permission for that so FFS I can't understand WHY someone pea-brained crettin did it. He had a mane growing, it wasn't like he was already hogged.

Nothing I can do now but wait till he's back in my own yard at the end of term and start growing again.

Grrrrggghhh.


----------



## Sanolly (10 June 2011)

I would be spitting! How damn rude  Am actually quite annoyed on your behalf now.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 June 2011)

Bicton??   I would hog them !


----------



## eggs (10 June 2011)

Yes I would be annoyed.  Sounds as though it was an inexperienced student learning to clip who probably got the clippers too close to his mane by mistake.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (10 June 2011)

My old YO did this to my pony  I know how you feel...

Have a word if I were you just to lay the rules down from your end. 

xx


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 June 2011)

Yes I would be, so go kick some a*rse.


----------



## AFlapjack (10 June 2011)

I would be fuming!!


----------



## Ravenwood (10 June 2011)

I would be livid too actually 

Still, it will grow out - eventually.


----------



## miss_c (10 June 2011)

I would be absolutely FUMING!


----------



## KVH (10 June 2011)

I would be furious and having words!!


----------



## HLOEquestrian (10 June 2011)

I would go mental!
Ugh feel angry for you


----------



## NinjaPony (10 June 2011)

Angry isn't the word. How dare someone hog your horse without permission?! I would go mental.


----------



## MrVelvet (10 June 2011)

hmm.... did you specify that the college were not to hog the horse? im not sayin they were correct in doing so but when i was at college, all the cobs were hogged... and many of horses had clipped tails to save pulling and time and im pretty sure the owners weren't consulted. a horse is sent to college to have student learn things... i guess hogging is one! in future id suggest specifying so then they dont have any excuse  x


----------



## Bop! (10 June 2011)

Am incensed on your behalf!


----------



## miss_bird (10 June 2011)

There are not words i can use on here that would show just how angry i would be, fuming does not even come close.
Yes it will grow back but its the fact they just went and done it without even asking you, if they have a full mane it should stay that way.
I feel so cross for you


----------



## 3Beasties (10 June 2011)

Fuming wouldn't even come close


----------



## team barney (10 June 2011)

I would be incredibly annoyed, I doubt my horses would be too happy either


----------



## Serenity087 (10 June 2011)

Just curious... whilst you don't want to go into details... are you sure there isn't a reason behind it?

It might be that he's developed a bit of an itch due to more midges than he has at home.  Or maybe a student did slip and clip his mane.

I'd be cross, but if there was a reason then I'd understand.

(I clipped a chunk out of Dorey's mane this year, but I decided to stick with the mohawk look than hog her!)


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 June 2011)

I've just e-mailed the Yard Manager - and had a good rant. Basically I was doing the college a favour, as they were short of horses for exams etc, and because mine had been there before, they rang up and asked if they could borrow him again just for a few weeks this term. I had promised they could have him again for short-term use, so was quite happy for him to go, and now this has happened.

FFS!


----------



## MrVelvet (10 June 2011)

Serenity087 said:



			Just curious... whilst you don't want to go into details... are you sure there isn't a reason behind it?

It might be that he's developed a bit of an itch due to more midges than he has at home.  Or maybe a student did slip and clip his mane.

I'd be cross, but if there was a reason then I'd understand.

(I clipped a chunk out of Dorey's mane this year, but I decided to stick with the mohawk look than hog her!)
		
Click to expand...

the reason will most probably be management! OP was the horse on loan to the college? because thats how our college had their horses ... if it was only on livery and you still paid costs etc then i suppose its different! but if the horse was on loan to the college surely its kinda their horse to do with as they see fit??


eta - just read last post! its not the same agreement as we had! so yes i would be cross!!!


----------



## Django Pony (10 June 2011)

I would be FURIOUS, I would actually hurt someone if they hogged Jasper's mane!


----------



## Bills (10 June 2011)

I would be absolutely FUMING!!!


----------



## Sanolly (10 June 2011)

MrVelvet said:



			the reason will most probably be management! OP was the horse on loan to the college? because thats how our college had their horses ... if it was only on livery and you still paid costs etc then i suppose its different! but if the horse was on loan to the college surely its kinda their horse to do with as they see fit??


eta - just read last post! its not the same agreement as we had! so yes i would be cross!!!
		
Click to expand...

no a horse on loan is not yours to do whatever you want with it, for big things (like hogging) you should ALWAYS ask the owners permission


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 June 2011)

OK just to confirm sit: when my horse was there on working livery, it was for a commitment of a whole academic year, i.e. 3 terms, and I gave them carte blanch (hope I spent that right?) to clip, pull tail, hogg mane, etc etc., coz I felt that as they had the general management of the horse, that was only fair, and he in common with most of the cobs there was hogged.

But this is different this time around, coz he's only gonna be at college for three-and-a-bit weeks until the end of term coz apparently they're short of the right sort of horses for exams etc., so coz he'd been there before, they asked me (and other owners) whether they could "borrow" him again just for a very short period for this specific purpose.

To be fair, they may have assumed that as he was hogged before, I'd be happy for him to be hogged again, BUT all they had to do was pick up the poxy phone & ask FGS!! 

My poor boy, as bald as a coot! - and there was nothing I could do to stop it.


----------



## MrsMozart (10 June 2011)

In a word, yes. Very.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 June 2011)

I would be picking the horse up straight away and the air would be blue after I'd finished with them! 



I have serious mane/hogging issues though.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (10 June 2011)

As you said they probably assumed you wouldnt mind as you didnt specifically say you did not want him hogged. Personally i think cobs look alot smarter with everything clipped off but each to there own


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

I would feel just the same...

I would go to college, pretend it was first time you'd seen it... BURST into fits of tears, SOB uncontrollably until they offer free EVERYTHING forever for the hurt they have just caused you.

My heart bleeds x


----------



## noblesteed (10 June 2011)

I went mental when a friend's daughter tried to 'pull' my horses' mane. He is *******ing Spanish!!!! Thankfully she only managed a few hairs. She thought his mane was 'getting in the way'... 

So yeah I would go ballistic!!!!


----------



## Kenzo (10 June 2011)

I'd be annoyed initially but by the sounds of it, its seems like a very unfortunate mis-understanding, let's hope the don't make the same thoughtless mistake again. 

If you've voiced your anger about it there's not much more you can do now, no point thinking about it too much now, have a glass of wine mi dear and put it down to experience.


----------



## madeleine1 (10 June 2011)

id be fuming but maybe should have specified dnt hog him


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 June 2011)

Mane extensions?   


















^ Love the hairclip.


----------



## Kadastorm (10 June 2011)

Yes i would be fuming.


----------



## MissTyc (10 June 2011)

Seeing as I keep traditional cobs I would be so angry I'd probably spontaneously combust!

I think if you sent a horse with a full mane then they should assume you want the horse with a full mane, esp if he's only going for a very short period of time!


----------



## bangtidy (10 June 2011)

i'd go mental if somebody did that to my hirse. agree that it might have been a cover up for a mistake bad for a student


----------



## lizstuguinness (10 June 2011)

Hope you dont intend paying the clipping bill.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 June 2011)

Approach the yard with lightening speed hog the yo and when she is upset say ohhhh sorry as you hogged my horse I thought you wouldn't mind being hogged too, ooops my mistake! lol


----------



## ELFSBELLS (10 June 2011)

i would be bl**dy furious.


----------



## Sanolly (10 June 2011)

Faract is it bad that I actually like the last one


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 June 2011)

Not at all... hmmm, new business plan maybe?


----------



## Rose Folly (10 June 2011)

As everyone else. It's the height of impertinence, and I would put something in writing to the head of whatever establishment it is. Hogging is not just a slip of the clippers. It is radically altering the appearance of your horse - you don't say what breed it is, I think - and to grow it out totally is going to take at least a year. Perhaps a little compensation is due....? supposing it's an Arab, and you were hoping to show it!!


----------



## showqa (10 June 2011)

Ready to kill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doratheexplorer (10 June 2011)

I would be livid... in fact im pretty b***** cross thinking about it... I hope they buy you a massivr bunch of flowers and crates of chocoate and wine to apologise!


----------



## Libby Boo (10 June 2011)

I would be absolutely furious - they should've asked your permission, especially if he is only there for a short while to help them out.


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2011)

Faracat said:



			Mane extensions?   





Click to expand...

I likin' da rasta look. Tis very dis seasonn.


----------



## marmalade76 (10 June 2011)

We had the opposite problem with Hartpury, when my dad's mare came bac* from there, she loo*ed really scruffy. They hadn't bothered to pull her mane or tail, which was also virtually touching the ground!


----------



## JoJo_ (10 June 2011)

I would be livid. And I wouldnt be sending my horse back there. Although I wouldnt send a horse of mine to a college at all. I've been a student at two and wouldnt choose the lifestyle at a college for my horse.


----------



## Amaranta (11 June 2011)

I would be more than angry - I would be incandescent with rage!


----------



## Business (11 June 2011)

Questions!


----------



## teasle (11 June 2011)

Think I would cry ! Also why clip his summer coat presumably you want to stick him back naked in a field when he returns.


----------



## jhoward (11 June 2011)

Id go and take my horse back and say never again, but then hun you know of my experiance with them, least your lad isnt lame. 

I know some people say it could of been a communitcation glich but i dont think so, the YM tends to know best and do as she pleases!


----------



## Ladyinred (11 June 2011)

I used to own an Arab and was totally gutted when someone pulled her mane without permmission so I can imagine how you feel!

Go kick ass and take your boy home!


----------



## Flibble (11 June 2011)

Havent read all of this but I would be crying. My old horse was clipped by a student and she clipped a long Bridle path into his mane I never got a satisfactory apology so I logged it down in my list of people I dont trust.


----------



## aimeetb (11 June 2011)

LIVID!!!!! xx


----------



## dawnpetenathshir (11 June 2011)

I would be absolutely top shelf!! Who do they think they are!!


----------



## blueneonrainbow (11 June 2011)

It's hardly the worst thing they could have done... Yeah they should have asked but on the other side you should have specified if it's really that important. It'll grow back!!!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (11 June 2011)

Last year my horse's mane was pulled really short, and a bridle path clipped between his ears.  I'd been trying to grow the bridle-path out as his forelock is wispy and I prefer a longer, thicker mane so I can plait... I was off sick for weeks with the flu, and when I went up, he'd been shorn.

I was nearly in tears ... thing is it's SOP to pull and trim the competition horses at the yard, and presumably someone assumed he was still one of the competition horses and went about their business ...

I've asked for his mane to be left alone this year and so far, so good, his forelock is starting to fill out now!


----------



## Adeer (11 June 2011)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## Tickles (11 June 2011)

As OP was fine with hogging the same horse before I can see how this happened.

Having said that I personally like horses as they were intended to be... with manes to keep flies off! (And tails for that matter... go shave off/pull out your own hair if you need to people!)


----------



## millreef (11 June 2011)

When I first got my Anglo Arab he had a hogged mane and I've not touched it since- he's got lovely long hair and that's the way God intended!  If someone hogged his mane I would through a wobbly.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 June 2011)

A friend has just suggested a suitable revenge ........ short of lynching whoever dunnit - take some some garden clippers & chop a couple of feet off the tails of the horses belonging to staff there ......... LOL.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 June 2011)

jhoward said:



			Id go and take my horse back and say never again, but then hun you know of my experiance with them, least your lad isnt lame. 

I know some people say it could of been a communitcation glich but i dont think so, the YM tends to know best and do as she pleases!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, that sounds terrible. Is your horse OK now?


----------



## Tormenta (11 June 2011)

I would be furious, if he is only there for 3 and half weeks and was a 'borrow' then they most certainly should have sought permission beforehand. I was actually really upset a couple of years ago when I came back from a weeks holiday to see our Shetland who had a beautiful long black mane standing in the field with her mane pulled and trimmed to within 3 inches of her neck. It just looked so blinking stupid and not suited at all. Friend had taken it upon herself to tidy her mane up, my poor daughter actually cried!


----------



## TarantuLove (11 June 2011)

I would have ignited!


----------



## JenHunt (11 June 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			But this is different this time around, coz he's only gonna be at college for three-and-a-bit weeks until the end of term coz apparently they're short of the right sort of horses for exams etc., so coz he'd been there before, they asked me (and other owners) whether they could "borrow" him again just for a very short period for this specific purpose.

To be fair, they may have assumed that as he was hogged before, I'd be happy for him to be hogged again, BUT all they had to do was pick up the poxy phone & ask FGS!!
		
Click to expand...


I agree, for the sake of a phone call, when he'd only be there for a few weeks, I'd be furious in your position too!!  even if it was because he'd developed an itch cos of midges or something.... a phone call is a lot shorter term than the "loss" of a horse who was lent in good faith. I mean... if they'd rung you the outcome may have been the same (i.e. you may have said yes to hogging him) but having not done so, you are unlikely to lend him to them again! It's their own fault.

that said, if they hogged Ron they'd all be dead anyway as he's so frightened of the clippers round his ears, and if he hadn't killed them trying, and they'd twitched him to do it I'd have shot them!


----------



## Clannad48 (11 June 2011)

Sanolly said:



			Faract is it bad that I actually like the last one 

Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 June 2011)

Found out over the weekend .... no name given, but it was deffo STAFF who dunnit.

Makes it MUCH worse IMO. If a student had done it in error, I just might understand and forgive, but not now. 

If I ever do find out the person concerned (and do have my suspicions) then I shall have to be forcibly restrained from scalping them!!

Soooo ...... cummon peeps, think of some suitable "punishments" please!!!!!


----------



## Natch (13 June 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Found out over the weekend .... no name given, but it was deffo STAFF who dunnit.

Makes it MUCH worse IMO. If a student had done it in error, I just might understand and forgive, but not now. 

If I ever do find out the person concerned (and do have my suspicions) then I shall have to be forcibly restrained from scalping them!!

Soooo ...... cummon peeps, think of some suitable "punishments" please!!!!!  

Click to expand...

I've been there dunnit with growing out a hog, and would be mad if I had to do it all over again! 

I suspect it was communication error.

"can we tidy up XXX yet?"
"Yes, owner has given us permission"
*staff tootle off to take everything off, as they did last time they saw the horse without realising YM meant body not mane too*

I hope you receive an apology at the very least. I think you need to let the YM know (if you haven't already) that this is really not on. Hopefully that might save someone else's mane!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 June 2011)

Yes, I have written a letter to the Yard Manager - so hopefully the turbine and the effluent will make meaningful contact.


----------



## Flicker (13 June 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Yes, I have written a letter to the Yard Manager - so hopefully the turbine and the effluent will make meaningful contact.
		
Click to expand...

Great quote!!!   

I do know of an instance where a horse at our yard was hogged without owner's consent, because his poor mane was such a mess of burrs and tangles that it was the only way he could be tidied up.  The rest of him was a mess too and the owner's friend had just decided one day that enough was enough.  I have to say, he looked fantastic once she'd finished with him.

My friend trimmed my horse's tail before she took him for a hack one day because she's a bit uptight like that.  She's always tidying his mane too, because she's got way too much time on her hands.  Hey, suits me...  

HOWEVER...  your situation is somewhat different.  I hope you get a suitably grovelling apology from YO and lots of gifts of good quality wine and chocolate to make amends.  
Did they ask you if there was anything specific you didn't want doing with him?  When my lad was on box rest, the PC and some of the other riding clubs in the area used to use him to practice plaiting, pulling, trimming etc because he's so sweet-natured and also because he needed fussing while on box rest.  I did specify, however, that they weren't to go near his whiskers or his ears, and no clippers anywhere (just because I didn't want inexperienced little hands merrily whisking off hair here there and everywhere).


----------



## Spotsrock (13 June 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Yes, I have written a letter to the Yard Manager - so hopefully the turbine and the effluent will make meaningful contact.
		
Click to expand...

Love this!! 

My mare is hogged and I would still be cross if someone did it without checking explicitly with me 1st!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 June 2011)

I TOO  would be  f...ing fuming .  I would  walk up to YO  and say


..i.. on that 





 I am taking my horse back.

 I am so    you had no right to hog him.

 One of my x liveries had my friends pony on trial  in view to buy  he had long tail to floor and long mane  the kid cut straight across his forelock looked ridiculous  and cut mane  and cut his tail to 4 inches above his hock my friend was fuming.

the alki mum just  said 

 well we going to buy him anyway.


*
 Oh yes did they end up buying him ???? NO THEY DID NOT  they sent him back.l*


----------



## jhoward (13 June 2011)

Faracat said:



			Oh dear, that sounds terrible. Is your horse OK now?
		
Click to expand...

yes I removed said horse rather quickley 
livid doesnt even cover how i felt. the overal care of my horse was second to none, BUT there was 2 incidents one of which left me with a lame horse when i asked that shoes were removed there and then i got ignored, had there farrier telling me i knew nothing, 24 hours later shoes still on so i went and removed said shoes then my horse! 

honestly i was ready to kill.. 6.5k worth of show horse in the middle of my showing season with feet to small and lame! grrrrr


----------



## madlady (13 June 2011)

Quite simply, yes I would be fuming and would be expecting some recompense from them.  Totally unprofessional.


----------



## clip_clop (13 June 2011)

Yes I would be livid!!!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 June 2011)

I am given to understand that the person responsible is on a disciplinary...... not that it will bring my boy's mane back coz it won't. So will have to see what transpires.


----------



## Pink_Lady (13 June 2011)

I would be spitting with rage and would be down to that yard as fast as I could to remove the horse 

What a complete and utter flippin cheek - as others have said, all that was needed was a phone call.


----------



## ISHmad (13 June 2011)

Angry wouldn't even begin to cover how I would feel.


----------



## SavingGrace (13 June 2011)

I would hog them with a set of clippers!  NOONE touches my horses mane to do anything other than to brush it other than me!


----------



## blueneonrainbow (13 June 2011)

Seriously it's just hair! Why is everyone so worked up?!? Another 6 months it will be back!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 June 2011)

I'd be absolutely livid, would have removed the horse there and then and would be expecting  wine/chocolates/flowers in apology.  Next time they asked to borrow him the answer would be a resounding NO.
But then I cannot understand the fixation with 'tidying-up' horses.  Nothing looks nicer IMO than a natural, long flowing mane and tail, which can be plaited whenever necessary.  And as for trimming off the feeler hairs which are also there for a reason...........

I can only assume that it is actually based in laziness - if a horse is hogged you don not have to spend time brushing the mane.


----------



## JDChaser (13 June 2011)

Angry? - I'd be absolutely furious!!


----------



## gemin1eye (13 June 2011)

So...you previously lent your horse to them saying yeah, take it all off if you like, knock yourself out and presumably were happy when they did, lend it to them again and tell them they can clip it... Knowing all the other cobs are hogged in the yard so it's obviously pretty standard for them to clip and hog, why on earth didn't you just say 'i don't mind if you clip him but please don't hog him I'm growing his mane out'. Sorry but I think this is partly your fault, you should have told them not to hog him if you didn't want it done.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 June 2011)

blueneonrainbow said:



			Seriously it's just hair! Why is everyone so worked up?!? Another 6 months it will be back!!
		
Click to expand...

I have that attitude to my own hair and let my sister (trainee hairdresser) bleach, cut and dye my hair as practice. I'm now getting used to having 'pillar box red' hair!  

I do have mane issues and I truly hate riding horses with hogged manes (even though it looks smart), well it's mostly mounting isseus really. I always grab the mane with the reins to mount. I had a serious accident mounting and this little handful of mane somehow makes me feel confident. Give me a horse with a hogged mane and I'm a quivering wreck. 

All this aside, have you ever tried to grow out a hogged mane? It's a flipping nightmare.


----------



## MissTyc (13 June 2011)

blueneonrainbow said:



			Seriously it's just hair! Why is everyone so worked up?!? Another 6 months it will be back!!
		
Click to expand...

That entirely depends on the mane!
I'm in year 3 of growing back a hogged traditional cob and it still doesn't look show quality imo.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 June 2011)

blueneonrainbow said:



			Seriously it's just hair! Why is everyone so worked up?!? Another 6 months it will be back!!
		
Click to expand...


 Thats easy for you to say  some of us take pride in our horses manes  arabs  quater horses its their pride and joy takes years to grow back a full long mane.
 I love long manes and long tails  Biscuits and diamonds before i decided to trim them were 8ft 6 inches  i was trying to break a record but would take too long.


I had one experience with vidal sasoons when a trim to them is giving me a pudding basin. i have never used any products of theirs since.



if you show your horse and want a mane no 1 can play god and hog it without checking first bet you wouldnt feel like that if you went to hair dressers and they cut your hair to 1/2 inch all over !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bet you wouldnt say oh well its only hair


----------



## Jess Hoss (13 June 2011)

I always thought that if I got a cob, I'd have it hogged, but I've had her growing her mane untrimmed for 1 1/2 yrs. She looks gorgeous. If someone cut it off, I'd end up in jail ! ! !


----------



## blueneonrainbow (13 June 2011)

Yeah it's easy for me to say but evidently we aren't talking about a show horse with a flowing mane that has taken years to grow ... It's 6 months growth so how much of an issue is it really? If someone hogged an Andalusian stallion with a lifetimes worth of mane, yes I get it but from the sound of it to op handed over the horse without specifying the rules re hogging had changed. As for me going to the hairdresser ... If I normally had it shaved and then decided to grow it for 6 months, then went back could I realistically complain if I didn't say I was growing it out and I just wanted a trim?!


----------



## alliebaxter (13 June 2011)

as my boy is a traditonal cob his mane tail & feathers are my pride & joy, if someone hogged him without permission then i`m afriad you would have to hold me down from doing the same to them!


----------



## Marydoll (14 June 2011)

Omg, i'd have been fit to be tied ! Youre right 1 phonecall was all it would have taken. Thats a drastic change in apperance.


----------



## Horses24-7 (14 June 2011)

How long was his mane when he went? If you were in the process of growing it out it could have just looked like it was desperate to be redone and they thought they were doing you a Favour? Just a thought 

If it was obviously long then yes they should have asked!


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (14 June 2011)

My mates horse was fully clipped, trimmed, pulled and shod while at a college, none of which she wanted. He was also jumped into the ground, kept going off with tendon injuries, rested til he almost looked sound then put straight back into jumping classes. She was also promised turnout at least a couple of times a week which she didn't get. Moral of the story? Stay away from colleges lol. Hope your horses mane grows back fast, i would be FUMING.


----------



## muddygreymare (14 June 2011)

I would be absolutely fuming, is it not polite to ask anymore?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 June 2011)

OK so let me clarify:

The horse was previously on working livery at the college in question; he has mild sweet itch, and while he was there (for two years) I gave them permission to hog as they had requested it and it would be far easier to manage from their point of view.

Last July, at the end of the college term, the horse came back to me at my yard - and it was not my intention to return him as working livery in the autumn, so started to grow his mane .....

As he was a popular horse for novices, I did promise the college that if they ever should need him for the future they could "borrow" him on a short-term basis.

They rang me a fortnight ago to ask if they could indeed "borrow" him for BHS exams etc at the end of term, just for a fortnight/three weeks basis and then he would return to me.

I said it was OK to clip him, BUT I did not give permission for his mane to be hogged. To be fair to the college, the person clipping might have seen the horse in the yard last year and assumed it was to be hogged just like before, BUT surely people can use their eyes and if there's a full mane in existence (even if a relatively short mane) - plus the fact that the horse was only on loan to them for under a month - then you'd expect surely that they'd either leave well alone OR check with the owner first? 

There is a world of difference between giving up one's horse on a working livery basis for a whole academic year (which is what is expected) - and the college have the day-to-day management of it; and basically doing them a favour plus honouring a promise like I did, and allowing them to have the horse back for just a few weeks to get them out of a fix!! Which is why I'm so angry.

Not all cobs in the college are hogged, there are several that are not, so that doesn't seem to be college policy. 

Sorry, just needed to clarify as some posters, whilst expressing valid comments, might not have been clear about the whole situation and why I'm so hopping mad! 

I understand the whole thing is the subject of an internal disciplinary enquiry; but the point is that it should never have happened. OK nothing awful's happened to the horse - it won't prove fatal (!), but my faith in other people having my horse is completely destroyed now.


----------



## OneInAMillion (14 June 2011)

I would be absolutley FUMING


----------



## JessnGeorge (14 June 2011)

I would combust.

The facts are that he is your horse and any decisions ultimately should be made by you. legally as well as morally, I would not dream of taking it upon myself to go and hog my mate's horse's mane, let alone someone I didn't know, I don't even give other peoples horses a treat unless they ok it. Long gone are the days of proper horsemanship and respect.

*Gets off soapbox*


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 June 2011)

blueneonrainbow said:



			we aren't talking about a show horse with a flowing mane that has taken years to grow ... It's 6 months growth so how much of an issue is it really?
		
Click to expand...

 Who said we were ?????

we are talking of someone pride and joy    she spent 6 months growing it back =  SHE WANTED IT LONG!  

 she kindly let the yard  have him on a short term basis 
  THEY ASSUMED   they could hog him again  she DID NOT say they could .They should have asked ! *period *

 Regardless of how long it took to grow  she did not give them permission. How did they know she wasn't planning to take him to a show or dressage and wanted to plait him???

Some horses manes take ages to grow  some don't grow at all its a big deal to some .
 And  99.9% of the replies are on her side  there is always one bad apple in the cart I suppose!!!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (14 June 2011)

Yes I would be totally livid!!!! I do a bit of free lance grooming and I always ask if  can cut a bridle path before I do it, I have been suprised on a number of occassions when people say no! But they are always thankful that I asked before hand because alot of people don't. 

Hope you get an apology!


----------



## Tinypony (14 June 2011)

Anyone with half a brain knows that hogging is very much a matter of personal taste, and that some horse owners hate it.  Therefore simple common sense should have made the person wielding the clippers pause for thought before proceeding and check that you were OK with this.  As you say, they didn't have the horse long-term.


----------



## catdragon (14 June 2011)

I'd be angry too. 

I would be telling them that its not acceptable, and not to do it again.....


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 June 2011)

Thanx to everyone for their support; I've been really amazed at the response to this, so thank you everyone.

I know that in a horrid world where for e.g. kids are starving to death and donkeys & horses are being treated mega-badly etc etc, someone chopping off my boys mane is small-fry, BUT I just wanna say thanks to you all. 

The college ARE, I believe, taking this very seriously indeed (and so they should) - and nothing but nothing can make his mane grow again now so we will just have to wait till he comes home the week after next (am counting the days!); and learn from this that NEVER EVER AGAIN!!

And let it be a warning to anyone else - if yours is going to livery/working livery/college or whatever, then GET IT IN WRITING what your wishes are concerning hogging/trimming etc.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 June 2011)

I think that you have been very generous to the college by leaving him there for the whole of the exam period. I would have gone and got him straght away!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 June 2011)

Thank you "Faracat" - I have an inconvenient habit of being far too blimmin conscientious & feeling that if I've promised someone something, then I have to fulfil that .... the way I was brought up I guess.

Also, there's a (buddist?) proverb I believe that says basically that if you leave a bad vapour in a place it'll stay there till you return ..... sort-of-thing. Perhaps someone on here knows the proper wording of it ..?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 June 2011)

Also, there's a (buddist?) proverb I believe that says basically that if you leave a bad vapour in a place it'll stay there till you return ..... sort-of-thing.
		
Click to expand...

I think that that is actually true in many cases. 

It is good that the college is taking this seriously as it shouldn't have happened.


----------



## spotty_pony (14 June 2011)

I would be absolutely fuming!


----------



## blueneonrainbow (15 June 2011)

So I'm a bad apple for thinking that the op is making a massive fuss over nothing? I don't think so. Op should have specified you may clip but don't hog. It's partly your fault too.


----------



## albeg (15 June 2011)

blueneonrainbow said:



			So I'm a bad apple for thinking that the op is making a massive fuss over nothing? I don't think so. Op should have specified you may clip but don't hog. It's partly your fault too.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say I don't agree with you on this, the horse wasn't hogged, so shouldn't have been unless the owner asked for it specifically, as hogging is not a normal part of clipping. 
I too would be furious if my horse's mane was hogged without my permission.


----------



## sarcasm_queen (15 June 2011)

"Not all cobs in the college are hogged, there are several that are not, so that doesn't seem to be college policy. "



My boy wasn't when he was kept there, and he had the mane to end all manes . Don't even get me started on Bicton though.....


----------



## **Vanner** (15 June 2011)

Furious wouldn't come close there would be murder!


----------



## Herpesas (15 June 2011)

Faracat said:



			Mane extensions?   






Click to expand...

I rode this horse at Royal Windsor last year - she's SUCH a Diva!!  She refused to come out of her trailer until her personal hairstyleest had 'made her look presentable'!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (16 June 2011)

Like it!!!!!


----------



## Kola Bear (16 June 2011)

i would be very very mad if this happened to mine!


----------



## jendie (16 June 2011)

You've every right to be furious, I'd be livid. I think I would write to whoever is in charge, I'd be too angry to speak calmly to them. Ask them what action is being taken and what they intend to do to prevent anything like this happening again.

At the end of the day try not to get too upset. It is hair and it will regrow. The horse is fine.


----------



## bumblelion (16 June 2011)

I would be mad, yeah! Although if someone did my tb I would be secretly pleased as it's so long he looks like a ginger friesian at the moment! I'v got the vet out next week to sedate so I can do it, it's a yearly job lol!!!


----------



## Fantasy_World (16 June 2011)

OP I too would be fuming about my horse being hogged without permission.
He may have mild sweet itch but that does not mean that is an excuse to hog. There are plenty of creams and treatments that can be used to control the itching. I know you said that your horse had been at the establishment before and you had allowed him to be hogged, but I agree that hogging is not a normal inclusion of clipping and permission should have been sought by the yard first and foremost!
Personally I dislike hogging unless it is done for medical purposes.
Two of my own horses have been hogged in the past though. One was because I made a balls up of his mane and the other because I just wanted to see what he looked like clipped, no feathers and hogged. 
I vow to never clip off their parts again though. One is a heavy horse who should have the complete caboodle anyway and the other a traditional with a lot of feather.
It has taken several years to get the cob right while the heavy who was clipped out early last year has a mane that is growing well.
I am a strong believer that horses have manes, tails and feathers for a reason! 
In the same way that us humans have bodily hair and hair on our heads as it is there to aid in bodily functions.
In horses the mane and tail is there for protection against flies, and the elements to keep warm. Tails can also be lifted, or swished to indicate mood and to signify body language, so they serve all sorts of purposes.
I hope the OP gets a huge apology at the very least!
If it was me in their position I would be wanting to punch somebody.

As for the mane extension photos I thought they were ace  I also liked the last one especially with the glitter, are they for real, or just photoshopped? As I would love to try the latter on my cob


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 June 2011)

As for the mane extension photos I thought they were ace  I also liked the last one especially with the glitter, are they for real, or just photoshopped? As I would love to try the latter on my cob
		
Click to expand...

The horses really did have extensions put in their manes and apparently they enjoyed the extra pampering.


----------



## Tinsel Town (16 June 2011)

Yes i would be very upset if someone did that to my horse. With things like that surely its common sence to ask the owner if that is acceptable?? especially as he was only going there for 3 weeks! how rude!!!


----------



## slimjim (16 June 2011)

Murder would be too good for the perpetrator.

Congrats to OP on getting number 1 in the top 5 H&H topics!!!!!


----------



## georgie256 (16 June 2011)

Yes, definitely.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (16 June 2011)

Thanx everyone!!! Your support has been so tangible.

Drinkies & choc's all round. 

Apparently the member of staff concerned has been subject of disciplinary action; so all I can do is leave it there.


----------



## bathmat (16 June 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Apparently the member of staff concerned has been subject of disciplinary action; so all I can do is leave it there.
		
Click to expand...

 Disciplinary for hogging a mane? Blimey, thats a bit harsh, seeing as the horse is a cob thats previously been hogged at the yard and you gave permission for him to be clipped. Ok, so the staff member should have asked but you can see how the mistake happened. Its not like the horse had a long mane which was obviously meant to be long.

Why was the horse being clipped in June anyway? 

Hope it grows back quickly


----------



## Fantasy_World (16 June 2011)

Faracat said:



			The horses really did have extensions put in their manes and apparently they enjoyed the extra pampering.  

Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know as I think I am going to have to look into some of those as I did really like the glittery one, would be fab for fancy dress or a special event I think


----------



## Shilasdair (16 June 2011)

I sympathise with the OP; there's nothing worse than trying to grow out a hogged mane once, never mind twice.
I feel really badly for the member of college staff who is being disciplined though - and am surprised that such a lovely poster as MiJods really wants to make someone else unhappy for what is a trivial thing.
Life is full of enough unhappiness without us creating more (knowingly) for others.
I hope you reconsider, MiJods, and ask for the person NOT to be disciplined.
S


----------



## babymare (16 June 2011)

me? bloody fuming and i would expected a reply an apology from yard manager .


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 June 2011)

OK. So I've thought hard and long as to whether to post this; and balance the "risk" of just bumping this topic up again ....... but I think some things need clarifying, so here goes:

Firstly, I have not named the college, nor do I wish to as this was not my intention to name & shame, nor will I. Not publicly, or PM, or in any other way. The college in question is somewhere in the South West of England - where there are a number of colleges with equine units attached to them. Enough said.

Secondly, the reason for my OP was to attempt to clarify my thoughts and establish in my own mind whether I had a genuine gripe or not .... it was NOT my intention to set off a process whereby there was a trial-by-internet situation. 

If course, in hindsight, it would perhaps have been better to have not posted in the first place TBH as inevitably everyone has an opinion and has different ways (some helpful, some not) of expressing it and even if "humour" is attempted in order to diffuse a potentially tense situation, then because forums like this are remote/in cyberspace, the danger is that this can be very misunderstood. I hadn't any idea this would be such a contentious subject.

The college concerned has done absolutely everything they could to resolve the very unfortunate situation and I am satisfied that my horse is being taken the very best care of possible. This particular horse, was sent to college three years ago being totally green, had never seen the inside of a school before, but is now a different horse - and all credit to the college for that IMO.  I realise that this was a genuine error which is deeply regretted. It would definitely not stop me sending any horse I had to this particular college again. 

So perhaps now this topic can now die a natural death???


----------



## fburton (18 June 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			So perhaps now this topic can now die a natural death???
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking about starting a new thread asking "Would you be angry if someone *hugged* your horse without your permission?" but am having second thoughts now.


----------



## Wagtail (18 June 2011)

fburton said:



			I was thinking about starting a new thread asking "Would you be angry if someone *hugged* your horse without your permission?" but am having second thoughts now. 

Click to expand...

Lol . I never cease to be amazed by how so many seemingly innocent threads turn into such a 'hoo hah' on this forum.


----------



## welshied (18 June 2011)

I would be furious but after being at an equine college it doesn't surprise me as one of the yard managers hogged someones horse then without any permission what so ever


----------



## ebonyallen (18 June 2011)

My god angry does not even come close I think I would want to kill,like someone else said would like to hog them see how they like it.


----------



## henryhorn (18 June 2011)

Yes I would, and I would go and see the Yard Manager and say so.
Although the horse is on working livery major decisions such as that must always be checked with the owner.
We had a helper start here and she asked if she could trim our ancient shetland. We said no, and left it at that.
When we came back she had trimmed his mane dead level with scissors in a straight line, cut his forelock to three inches and cut half way across his tail leaving a step about 8 inches from the top. 
I was like you, so furious I couldn't speak, but eventually explained that if she ever tried that trick again (when challenged she said she "forgot"") she wouldn't ever set foot on the yard again.
You really must say something or as it grows back they will take it off again...


----------

